# Shakespeare 1824 Fly Reel



## OhRichie (Aug 21, 2012)

A little help please. Can't find a schematic. Does the spool spin on its axle ?
Or is there a bushing inside of the brake drum ? Dealing with rust.
Thanks !

Seasons Greetings !


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I would suggest you DO NOT DISASSEMBLE that automatic fly reel.

Parts are not available. They are hard to take apart and get back together. Automatics are heavy, complex, no real means for drag, easily corroded, ie obsolete. If it has sentimental value then hang it on the wall or in a display case. One in nice shape is only brings $10-20 on Ebay. Automatics just haven't developed many collectors. 

There's huge number of single action fly reels in the $20-30 range that will out perform it.

Here's a link to fiberglass fly rodders that has schematics for lots of reels. They have some automatics but parts are unobtainable.

Pete A.


----------

